# Business and marketing plans for start-up



## elgrundy (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm trying to start a onesie clothing line with 3 of my most marketable designs. I've done my market research and crunched numbers (which is a currently quite discouraging). I'm guessing I still need to create formal business and marketing plans. Can anyone direct me to a good template or sample for someone who plans to outsource the printing?


----------



## Inxie (Aug 16, 2012)

I find it difficult writing business plans, 
recently been researching more effective ways to write them, 
I've heard a lot of good things about 
Business Plan Software | LivePlan

You get a 60 day money back guarantee anyway...

And no, I'm not affiliated with them in any way, 
I just plan on giving them a try for my next project.

You can also check out video reviews on YouTube.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

These are generic, not specific to screenprinting:

Templates & Tools | SCORE 

Still, it is a good starting point, and is what I used (I needed "official" business plan, and such, to apply to a self employment assistance program). Lots of good info on the SCORE site (it is a non profit org to help small businesses).


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

As an initial startup in marketing you may not be able to spend so much of money. So at an affordable cost you can do marketing in social media like Twitter, Facebook, Google plus to create more contacts. Later on promote in you tube. E-mail marketing once you develop contacts,also implementing a software(it is not costly) . Apptivo is a software for small business ( you can use it under free trial). Try it. All the best.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I would read more about the Lean Startup (The Lean Startup | The Movement That Is Transforming How New Products Are Built And Launched). It basically talks about how to move quickly and iterate and see what works. It could apply to as well when saving costs and continually pumping out clothing to get people hooked.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are two

LivePlan vs BizPlan: Which is Better?

If you have small budget, you need to adopt social media and target niche communities related to your niche market


----------

